# New Wheels?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, i am finally getting some rims for my car. they are tenzo passion 5's. but i have a question. i was looking at them, and they say that i need tuner lug nuts. what are tuner lug nuts, and why do i need them? why wont my stock lug nuts work? also if you know a good cheap place that i can find tuner lug nuts, please tell me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have tenzo shu 4 rims, and i have stock lug nuts (new ones from autozone)

i use a deep socket 13/16 socket to undo my rims without scratching the walls of the rim/lug nuts hole. i refuse to pay all that extra money and shit for something that says "tuner" on it...


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

When i bought my wheels, they came with "tuner lugs." The stock lugs would not set into the wheels, the were too big. Plus, the "tuner lugs" need a special "tuner key" to get them off, so it makes them harder to steal.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i personally dont want anything on my car that says "tuner" haha

plus, all my friends have them and they RUST like hell after about 6 months. quality, ehh?


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i personally dont want anything on my car that says "tuner" haha
> 
> plus, all my friends have them and they RUST like hell after about 6 months. quality, ehh?


yeah, i really dont care what my lugs look like, as long as they're not like pink. I hop mine dont rust


----------



## boostfreak (Jan 14, 2005)

RotaryRyan said:


> yeah, i really dont care what my lugs look like, as long as they're not like pink. I hop mine dont rust


WORD :thumbup:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

boostfreak said:


> WORD :thumbup:


Mine are not rusting and is pretty wet here in Dallas, not much salt though.
Good Luck....


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i personally dont want anything on my car that says "tuner" haha
> 
> plus, all my friends have them and they RUST like hell after about 6 months. quality, ehh?


Then buy stock SE-R rims....

ps, your sig is funny, because you make less torque than my other honda...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

SlowB14 said:


> Then buy stock SE-R rims....
> 
> ps, your sig is funny, because you make less torque than my other honda...



You win pointless post of the year....

I think what they mean by tuner lugs are the smaller lugs. There are some rims that the lug holes are alot smaller then the fat ones on the b14..


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> You win pointless post of the year....
> 
> I think what they mean by tuner lugs are the smaller lugs. There are some rims that the lug holes are alot smaller then the fat ones on the b14..


ah....I was asuming he meant that he wanted decent rims...not crome blocks of f*** for wheels.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SlowB14 said:


> Then buy stock SE-R rims....
> 
> ps, your sig is funny, because you make less torque than my other honda...




hahahahaha. post pics of your "other honda" in MEMBER RIDES. lets see about that. hondas and torque shouldnt be in the same sentence


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hahahahaha. post pics of your "other honda" in MEMBER RIDES. lets see about that. hondas and torque shouldnt be in the same sentence


yea! but sad to say it depends on what honda he is talking about...........unless it is a civic you are talking about (a car compairable to the 1.6L 200) than please shut your mouth

you can find those "tunner lugs" on ebay, many i have seen stick out kinda far and look really stupid.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

When I got my rims, I had to buy new lug nuts because the old ones woundn't fit, (as mentioned above.) I went through two different sets, because the lugs didn't fit well enough on the studs. Pep Boys finally found some though and put those on.

Bottom line: Apparently, it was hard to find the right size of lugnuts for my Sentra, and I imagine it might be the same for you. Make sure they go on tight and that they maintain the 82-whatever lbs/ft of torque over 100 or so miles. Otherwise your wheels will come off.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

stevja1 said:


> When I got my rims, I had to buy new lug nuts because the old ones woundn't fit, (as mentioned above.) I went through two different sets, because the lugs didn't fit well enough on the studs. Pep Boys finally found some though and put those on.
> 
> Bottom line: Apparently, it was hard to find the right size of lugnuts for my Sentra, and I imagine it might be the same for you. Make sure they go on tight and that they maintain the 82-whatever lbs/ft of torque over 100 or so miles. Otherwise your wheels will come off.


There was a mention of length above, you should have the same or greater thread length on the stud as the dia. So 12 mm stud with 1.25 pitch would have to have about 10 turns. 1.5 mm pitch about 8 turns. 
My tuner nuts provided by Discount tire are Ok, but the studs are short for the thick wheel flange. 
Good Luck.....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

my wheels came with the tuner lugs, I like them because you can't get my wheels off without the key which makes very hard to steal.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I also got the lugs from Discount tire, they are a smaller diameter than the stock lugs. They are the spline type, and I got a key for them. Now I don't worry about scraping the paint off the rims when removing the lugs. I drove around for a week with no problems, now the car is in the shop for some body work. Once I get it back, I'll check the torque on the lugs.....


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I have black lightweight openended spline drive tuner lugs. Very good set IMHO. Made by muteki. Do not get kyokugen lug nuts, theyre pretty weak and have an even shittier key. Make sure you get m12x1.25. Certain aftermarket wheels have smaller wells, so you need smaller lug nuts(tuner lug nuts).


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hahahahaha. post pics of your "other honda" in MEMBER RIDES. lets see about that. hondas and torque shouldnt be in the same sentence


lol, I was laughing becuase he drives the 1.6 which puts down an amazing 90 pound feet of torque....my v6 tl puts down more like 200....


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

forget the tenzo's...you need these


----------



## Bull (Jan 28, 2005)

funkpacket said:


> forget the tenzo's...you need these



wow...just....wow


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

On the topic of wheels, does anyone know how much stock '96 200SX SE wheels weigh? Looking over old posts I found wheel weight info for SE-R's to be around 17 pds, I'm assuming the non-SE-R rims to be heavier? Thanks.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowB14 said:


> lol, I was laughing becuase he drives the 1.6 which puts down an amazing 90 pound feet of torque....my v6 tl puts down more like 200....


Hey if you wanna keep up pointless posts PM him. This post is about lug nuts not your honda or the torque it makes.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

wildmane said:


> On the topic of wheels, does anyone know how much stock '96 200SX SE wheels weigh? Looking over old posts I found wheel weight info for SE-R's to be around 17 pds, I'm assuming the non-SE-R rims to be heavier? Thanks.


The SE 14" steel wheels are around 18~19 lbs each without wheel covers or balance weights. I would go and give you an exact weight but they're sitting in my parents' garage.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

so in most cases ...you have to buy aftermarket 'tuner' lugs for new rims? i could have saw this coming, just wanted to run a verification by...30$ at pepboys for a set...so no biggie


----------

